
Life With Arsenic: Who'd Have Thought? - barredo
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2010/12/02/life_with_arsenic_whod_have_thought.php
======
kragen
This is the highest-quality discussion of the issue I've seen anywhere: both
the blog post and the comment thread.

------
hartror
Another HN discussion on this news:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962846>

And more HN discussion and a excellent write up by PZ here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963990>

Also a write up by Bad Astronomy
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2010/12/02/na...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2010/12/02/nasas-
real-news-bacterium-on-earth-that-lives-off-arsenic/)

And the related XKCD: <http://xkcd.com/829/>

